# Which INKJET printer? print quality, speed, print size etc..



## StephenT (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi ,
I am looking around for a INKJET printer for T-SHIRT printing. I would like to learn more. ANY comments, experiences (good & bad), comparison speed & print quality, ANYTHING would be helpful. 
MANY THANKS!!!


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

the first step is research.

look at all the machines out there, and just get an idea of what is available to you. Everyone here is going to tell you the same thing. It's an expensive decision to make, so the educated one is the best.

I highly reccomend you go to a trade show and see them in action, have them print some files and do wash tests. You need to personally see for yourself the process and how the shirts look when they are done.

I personally have a T-Jet 3. Would I buy it again? No, I'd probably buy the blazer because I need the print speed and the larger print size. 

Make sure you think about all the options. Speed, color (white ink), print size, max print height, service and support, and price.

Theres a lot of information to be had, so start buy going one by one through the different manufacurers.

Good luck my friend.


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Stephen! Where are you located? When we were looking for our DTG, we took our own file on a flash drive to the ISS trade show in Long Beach, CA and went to each DTG booth. We asked them to print our file on a shirt. We timed them from the time they put the flash drive in their computer until they handed us the shirt. We took the shirts with us for comparison and washability. We told them what we were doing. They will provide the shirts and give them to you. Only if you use the same graphic are you truly able to compare. Some printers have special software that you print from. Some will do a double print(print twice) for a good quality. We ended up with the Brother machine and are very happy. the link for the ISS show is Imprinted Sportswear Shows - Long Beach
You can register online for free admission. Good luck!


----------

